
Wikileaks latest insurance files don't match hashes - lazugod
https://www.reddit.com/r/bestof/comments/5d37lj/wikileaks_latest_insurance_files_dont_match_hashes/
======
freddealmeida
I'm starting to believe that Wikileaks has been infiltrated by State actors.
Since early October, WL has been acting rather odd. If it is true, it is a sad
moment for truth globally.

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12962853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12962853)

